# via rail engineers to go on strike



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 21, 2009)

http://www.viarail.ca/en/update



> VIA Rail Canada has announced that its representatives are currently negotiating with the Teamsters Canada Rail Conference union, which represents some 340 locomotive engineers. Earlier today, the union gave notice to the Corporation of its intent to go on strike on Friday, July 24, 2009 at noon Eastern Daylight Time (EDT).


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 25, 2009)

heres a list of stations that will remain open so you can refund your tickets

Stations Open for refund until Business hours (local hours)

Québec City July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Montréal July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Dorval July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Ottawa July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Kingston July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Toronto July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

London July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Kitchener July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Windsor July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Winnipeg July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Jasper July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Vancouver July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Edmonton July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Bathurst July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Moncton July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

Halifax July 29 inclusively 8:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jul 26, 2009)

> Travel Advisory – VIA Train Services to Resume Late Sunday, July 26, 2009
> VIA’s train services, which were cancelled July 24 due to a strike by members of the Teamsters Canada Rail Conference union, will resume gradually on Sunday, July 26, with full service on most routes by Monday morning.
> 
> Details on specific trains will be posted here as they become available. Customers may also contact VIA at 1 888 VIA-RAIL (1 888 842-7245) or 1 800 268-9503 (hearing impaired).
> ...


----------

